# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  privater Surflehrer

## LnG

Moin Moin, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Windsurfer, der 2-3 Stunden Zeit hat um mir beim surfen weiterzuhelfen. Ich bin im Moment dabei mit dem Trapez zu surfen, Fuschlaufen etc..
Ich bruchte noch einmal einen kleinen Input um weiterzukommen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zu mir: Ich bin 17 Jahre jung und komme aus der Region zwischen Kappeln und Flensburg.

Ich wrde mich sehr ber Angebote freuen, Bezahlung etc regeln wir dann privat  :Smile: 

Linus

----------


## ocin1965

Hallo , ich komme aus Rendsburg und knnte dir dein fehlendes Wissen bei bringen. Mein Heimrevier ist der Wittensee , wre das Okay fr dich. das mit der  Bezahlung knnten wir telefonisch besprechen wenn du Interesse hast  0151 431 344 83   
Hang Loose



> Moin Moin, 
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Windsurfer, der 2-3 Stunden Zeit hat um mir beim surfen weiterzuhelfen. Ich bin im Moment dabei mit dem Trapez zu surfen, Fuschlaufen etc..
> Ich bruchte noch einmal einen kleinen Input um weiterzukommen 
> Zu mir: Ich bin 17 Jahre jung und komme aus der Region zwischen Kappeln und Flensburg.
> 
> Ich wrde mich sehr ber Angebote freuen, Bezahlung etc regeln wir dann privat 
> 
> Linus

----------

